# weight gain pics



## bigbellylove (Oct 28, 2005)

can i see some weight gain pics of female fedees. i wanna see ur whole body but belly is prefered


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 28, 2005)

Your forgot to say please.


----------



## bigbellylove (Oct 28, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> Your forgot to say please.


lol, plz show me some sexy before and afters


----------



## RedRanger (Oct 29, 2005)

Dude.....are you mildly retarded?


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 29, 2005)

I wouldn't say so no, but then again I am no authority on the subject. RR, are you driving at him being 'bigbellylove' for being blunt?


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 29, 2005)

Just look at her, fellahs. Mental health is such a fragile thing, and there's always a crowd on the sidelines to witness it deteriorate. Enjoy guys.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 29, 2005)

bigbellylove said:


> can i see some weight gain pics of female fedees. i wanna see ur whole body but belly is prefered


And we thought you were interested in our minds.  

Sue


----------



## Blackbean (Oct 29, 2005)

A mind is a terrible thing


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 29, 2005)

bigbellylove said:


> can i see some weight gain pics of female fedees. i wanna see ur whole body but belly is prefered



i think the "female feedees" will comply if you post a some of you in the act of being a "male feeder", namely, shots of you feeding some women. you must be an experienced feeder, right? of course, you are; you wouldn't be asking for "weight gain pics of female fedees" if you weren't? can we see shots of all the many, many women you've seduced and fattened up?


----------



## Aurora (Oct 29, 2005)

Oooh, burn.  ... Honestly though, it reminds me that I need to get some before and after pics up. *nodnods* Perhaps next weekend.

~Aurora


----------

